# Les ppc ne sont pas mort !



## jellyboy74 (20 Janvier 2013)

Salut à tous , 

Aujourd'hui je vais vous proposer quelques astuces pour vous prouvez que les ppc sont encore utilisable normalement . 

Souvent je vois des utilisateurs de ces vieux mac se plaindre car ils ne peuvent plus les utiliser sur youtube ou encore deezer etc , que Safari n'est plus à jour etc . 

Je le fait aussi pour certains qui hésiterais à investir dans ces macs . 

Il est vrai que sur le site d'adobe il est impossible de trouver une maj flash digne de ce nom , pareil sur le site d'apple . C'est pour ça que je tiens à vous parlez d'un petit site formidable qui a sauvegarder les maj de ces derniers . Ce site c'est oldapps . Vous y trouverez toutes les maj de très nombreux programmes (adobe flash ,VLC,  safari , utorrent, itunes, QT etc etc ) et ce pour tous les OSX existant à partir de Jaguar ! 

Croyez moi ça sauve des vies . 

Pour ce qui est de youtube il y a plusieurs cas : 

1- j'ai un power book , ibook et la CG ne suit plus . Il faut régler la définition en 240P et surtout dans les options de votre comptes youtube (si vous en avez un ) activer le processus en HTML5 , ce qui allège la lecture et permet de naviguer sur ce site dans de bonnes conditions . 

2- J'ai un dekstop G5 , là pas de soucis , normalement vous devriez supporter le 720P mais rien ne vous empêches de faire comme au dessus . 


Voilà , la partie internet étant réglé le deuxième gros soucis que je constate souvent c'est les lecteurs DVD HS et l'impossibilité de faire des cleans installe ou de faire évoluer votre OS . 

Il faut savoir que tous les G4 et G5 peuvent démarrer sur une clé USB de 8GO minimum . Le fait est que OSX ne prend pas en compte les disque de faible contenance au démarrage en USB car il ne les considères pas en tant que tel ! 

Si vous n'avez pas de lecteur externe , créer donc un copie de votre image disque sur un autre mac ou dans un Appstore sur un clé 8GO formater en 1 partition . Cette partition il faudra y appliquer l'option " carte de partition apple " indispensable au ppc . Grâce à ca il vous suffira de mettre votre clé , de démarrer en restant appuyé sur alt / option jusqu'a que votre clé apparaissent comme disque de démarrage ! 

Même opération si vous avez un lecteur externe . Souvent appuyer sur C suffit mais dans le cas d'un lecteur externe il faudra appuyer sur alt . 

Au niveau des OS , priviliegez TIGER si vous n'avez pas besoin d'application pour la mao ( musique , garageband ) car ce dernier est bien moins gourmand à tous les niveaux que les très beau mais gourmand Léopard . Aprés si vous avez plus de 1GO de mémoire OSX 10.5 offrira plus de compatibilité avec certains programmes . 


Voilà je vous ai mis ce que je savais et ait tester . Actuellement j'ai un powerbook et un eMac qui tournent sans problèmes pour aller sur le net , écouter de la zic , mater des divx dvd et youtube . 

Si d'autres on des astuces n'hésitez pas à les rajouter .


----------



## Madalvée (20 Janvier 2013)

Oui, une astuce, un correcteur orthographique est intégré à toutes les versions de Safari.


----------



## jellyboy74 (20 Janvier 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Oui, une astuce, un correcteur orthographique est intégré à toutes les versions de Safari.




trés intelligent ....

J'adores les gens comme toi qui trash les autres sur des détails quand ils essaient d'aider autrui , ça montre souvent ce qu'on est au fond .....


----------



## UnAncienDuMac (21 Janvier 2013)

@Madalvée : Merci, je n'utilise jamais les options de correction automatique que ce soit dans mon navigateur, dans TextEdit ou dans un traitement de texte (en l'occurrence MSWord). J'utilise parfois le correcteur orthographique, mais toujours après avoir relu ma frappe.
Entre la facilité offerte par certaines fonctions et l'encouragement à la paresse, il n'y a souvent qu'une barrière invisible...

@jellyboy74: Il suffisait de dire :  Le ppc n'est pas mort ...

Sujet intéressant. Est-ce un signe ? Je cherche désespérément un iMac G5 dans sa dernière évolution (iSight incorporé), introuvable dans les boutiques des enseignes de matériel d'occasion et sur les sites de vente de particuliers.

J'ai parcouru rapidement les passages sur flash et itunes que je n'utilise pas.

Je ne savais pas qu'il était possible de démarrer à partir d'une image disque copiée sur une clé USB.

Par contre j'ai trouvé deux références pour copier une image du disque d'installation Tiger ou Leopard sur un volume dans une partition d'un disque externe FireWire, et ça fonctionne. On peut donc disposer d'un disque externe FireWire partitionné comportant un volume permettant d'installer Tiger sur le disque de l'ordinateur, et un volume utilisable comme volume de démarrage externe. Cela peut être utile si le lecteur de DVD est fatigué.

Cloner une image du DVD d'installation Tiger sur un disque externe FireWire :
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-10328722-263.html

Cloner une image du DVD d'installation Leopard sur un disque externe FireWire :
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-10329117-263.html

Pour ma part, je trouve que les rayures du tigre ont gardé leur élégance. J'ai essayé Leopard sur un G4 : trop lourd et très gadget !

À + !


----------



## jellyboy74 (21 Janvier 2013)

Merci bien pour ta contribution ! 

Je savais qu'il y avais des possibilités pour le firewire mais je ne les connaissais pas . 

Pour ce qui concerne les imac G5 il y en a pas mal sur le bon coin , cependant je te les déconseille car ils ont eu de très nombreux problèmes d'écran ( un condo qui cramais ) , beaucoup de "traits" qui apparaissent etc etc . Pourtant ils sont très puissant . 

Si possible oriente ta recherche sur les excellent Power pc G5 ( équivalent ppc du mac pro) qui propose des prestations impressionnantes même de nos jours ( photoshop , final cut etc ) .


----------



## melaure (22 Janvier 2013)

Sauf ceux qui sont Watercoolé, certains ont de gros soucis de fuites ...


----------



## jellyboy74 (22 Janvier 2013)

Oui c'est vrai les WC on des soucis de fuites et ce dans tout les sens du mot  ( comprendra qui voudras ! ) 

Il me semble que ça concerne les modèles de 2005 en bi processeur mais les cas ne sont pas aussi importants. (enfin je crois )


----------



## UnAncienDuMac (22 Janvier 2013)

@jellyboy74 : j'ai essayé avec une clé USB de 16 Go partitionnée en 2 volumes : on peut effectivement restaurer à partir de 'Utilitaires de disque' l'image du DVD d'installation en l'enregistrant sur la clé, mais on ne peut pas démarrer à partir de l'image enregistrée sur la clé (ce qui confirme ce que j'avais lu par ailleurs).

Pour mon projet d'achat, c'est un technicien réparateur qui connaît bien les matériels Apple qui m'a dit que ce sont surtout les iMac G5 les plus anciens qui souffraient de problèmes d'affichage dus à une défaillance de la carte graphique. D'après lui, cela se produit surtout quand on utilise intensivement l'iMac pour faire des jeux vidéo, qui fatiguent beaucoup la carte, mais beaucoup moins pour les utilisations  normales  (graphisme, bureautique, internet etc).


----------



## jellyboy74 (22 Janvier 2013)

ok ! Donc en gros un iMAC assez récent devrais faire l'affaire . D'ailleurs on commence à trouver des core duo à prix correcte . 

Sinon pour le démarrage tu as mal lu . Il faut créer une partition unique et bien choisir "carte de partition apple " . Ca marche je l'ai fait des dizaines de fois !!!(je ferais une vidéo )


----------



## KERRIA (22 Janvier 2013)

...mon dernier...Power Quad 4x2,5.....une rolls...Rien à envier aux Mac Pro qu'il côtoit ici...

La Bonne Nuit...


----------



## jellyboy74 (22 Janvier 2013)

Bon voilà je vous est fait une petite vidéo pour vous expliquer comment crèer un clé de boot OSX pour les G4 et G5 :



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1E9E_1iztC4

Si un modéro passe par là ce serait gentils de l'intégré dans mon message initiale car je n'ai pas trouvé comment l'éditer . Merci .


----------



## Invité (24 Janvier 2013)

C'est sympa.
Mais je ne m'explique toujours pas quelque chose.
Je viens encore de refaire le test avec mon iBookG4@1,2. Là, je teste avec un disque externe et non une clé. 
Ce disque est dans un boitier qui lorsqu'il est reconnu par le système fait clignoter une led. Quand il est simplement alimenté, c'est une autre led qui reste fixe.
Or, j'ai bien sûr testé le boot en Usb qui n'a jamais réussi chez moi (sur disque dur), mais jamais lors de la recherche quand on boote avec "alt" le disque ne semble être reconnu.
Ce qui semble signifier que l'Usb n'est pas testé avec "alt"
scoumoune ?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (24 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,
effectivement mes G3 (eMac 17' et iMac  DV 15')
vendus récemment font tout normalement ;
surf sur le Ouèbe, visionnage de séquences Youtube (sous Safari,impossible avec firefox à cause des restrictions de sécurité)
retouche d'images, lecture de DVD et de Cd audios, bibliothèques son et images ; iTunes, iPhoto etc.
rien à redire c'est opérationnel malgré dix ans d'âge !
aucuns de mes PC n'y sont arrivés (pas de bol)
malgré leurs passages à linux, le matos flanche (CM en général...)
Patrick JJ


----------



## jellyboy74 (24 Janvier 2013)

Invité a dit:


> C'est sympa.
> Mais je ne m'explique toujours pas quelque chose.
> Je viens encore de refaire le test avec mon iBookG4@1,2. Là, je teste avec un disque externe et non une clé.
> Ce disque est dans un boitier qui lorsqu'il est reconnu par le système fait clignoter une led. Quand il est simplement alimenté, c'est une autre led qui reste fixe.
> ...



Tu as bien tout fait comme dans ma vidéo ?? N'oublis pas que seules les clés USB de 8GO sont reconnus , plus il refuse car ca dépasse les capacité des dvd DL de l'époque . Il me semble que les HDD externe ne marche qu'en FWire

@Patrick JJ = élément important que tu souligne , les vidéos bien plus fluides sous FF que Safari .


----------



## Invité (24 Janvier 2013)

C'est vrai que n'ayant pas sous la main (j'ai des tonnes de clés 4Go, des disques durs) une clé spécifiquement de 8Go, je n'ai jamais peu tester.
Ca serait marrant quand même que ce soit une bête limitation de taille quand même !
Comme je n'ai pas de projet immédiat d'acheter une clé 8Go, ma contribution attendra un peu !


----------



## jellyboy74 (24 Janvier 2013)

Tu peu toujours essayer un tiger sous une clé 4GO si tu as une image ?


----------



## Invité (24 Janvier 2013)

Déjà essayé, ça ne marche pas


----------



## jellyboy74 (4 Février 2013)

Hop nouveaux produit que je viens de trouver pour donner une seconde vie aux plus vieux des PPc ou à vos Pwerbook/ibook : Le SSD IDE ! 
http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/SSD/OWC/Mercury_Legacy_Pro

Alors certes ca coûte un bras mais sur Amazon on en trouves moitié moins chers . 
De quoi foutre un sacré coup de jeune à une vieille config !


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Hop nouveaux produit que je viens de trouver pour donner une seconde vie aux plus vieux des PPc ou à vos Pwerbook/ibook : Le SSD IDE !
> http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/SSD/OWC/Mercury_Legacy_Pro
> 
> Alors certes ca coûte un bras mais sur Amazon on en trouves moitié moins chers .
> De quoi foutre un sacré coup de jeune à une vieille config !



Oh ça ne fait que deux ans (ou +) qu'ils les vendent


----------



## jellyboy74 (4 Février 2013)

Ah merde j'aurais pas du le rajouter alors si tous le monde était au courant ?:rateau:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Février 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Il faut savoir que tous les G4 et G5 peuvent démarrer sur une clé USB de 8GO minimum . Le fait est que OSX ne prend pas en compte les disque de faible contenance au démarrage en USB car il ne les considères pas en tant que tel !



Il y a aussi un verrouillage au niveau de l'Open Firmware (ou la partie qui cherche l'OS sur les supports... dont je ne me souviens plus le nom ) : mon eMac 1,25Ghz n'a jamais démarré sur les supports USB. Que ça soit Clef USB ou disque dur. 
En revanche, iBook palourde, et touts les modèles d'iMac (DV & Tournesol)qui me sont passés entre les mains ont toujours démarré sur des supports USB.


----------



## jellyboy74 (4 Février 2013)

Je me demande même si ca concerne pas une série spécifique de processeur parce que moi aussi j'ai un eMAC ppc et ca marche très bien . Peut être que les anciens modèles G ppc sont locké et que ceux d'après marchent . Quand j'y pense mon powerbook est de 2004 ca marche , l'emac 2005 aussi , power pc pareil par contre d'autre qui ont des modèles 2003 par exemple sont bloqués . 

J'aimerais bien connaître le fond du truc mais en tout cas merci pour ta contribution .


----------



## melaure (5 Février 2013)

En effet ce serait intéressant à savoir, mais bon on en reparlera car en cours d'année, j'aurais du matériel à réinstaller.


----------



## Bambouille (5 Février 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Oui, une astuce, un correcteur orthographique est intégré à toutes les versions de Safari.



Remarque complètement déplacée ! Et mis à part quelques fautes de ci de là, le texte reste très compréhensible et est très bien écrit !

Merci j*ellyboy74* pour ce post.
C'est vrai que si je ne baisse pas la résolution, les PPC de ma signature ont bien du mal à s'en sortir sur le web.
Pour une raison différente, grâce à Free (ou à cause de Google), mon MBP a bien du mal aussi à lire une vidéo Youtube.
Le comble !!!


----------



## jellyboy74 (5 Février 2013)

Tout d'abord merci pour ton soutien . 
Concernant tes problèmes de lecture sur ton MBP il y a de grandes chances que ca provienne de free , on dirais bien que la guéguerre Free VS Google n'est pas finie ....

Tu peu quand même tester le méthode HTML5 : 

https://www.youtube.com/html5

Sur ce lien tout en bas on te propose de tester la méthode , accepte et normalement tu devrais avoir un meilleur débit sur yt .


----------



## matacao (12 Février 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je viens vous présenter ce logiciel pour PPC G4 700MHz et 800Mhz et inférieur qui fonctionne très bien.
Ce logiciel est Leopardassist qui permet d'installer léopard sur tous les G4 qui ne supporte pas léopard "officiellement". 

Je viens aussi vous faire par de mon expérience personnelle, d'après mes testes il faut 750Mo de ram au minimum pour léopard sur un G4.

Je veux aussi présenter ce site oldapps aux possesseurs de PPC de trouver toutes les logiciels et les mises a jour de logiciel pour les PPC.

Bonne journée a tous.


----------



## Invité (12 Février 2013)

Ben LeopardAssist existe depuis un moment maintenant.

Mais franchement, je trouve que Léo galère un peu sur un G4@1,2GHz et 1Go de Ram, alors sur un G4<1GHz et <1Go de Ram, ben je doute.
A tel point que je n'ai pas testé !

Mais en revanche, je dois reconnaître que 10.3 par ex fonctionne aussi bien avec un proc moins puissant et moins de Ram.
Donc, c'est peut être pareil ?


----------



## matacao (12 Février 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Ben LeopardAssist existe depuis un moment maintenant.
> 
> Mais franchement, je trouve que Léo galère un peu sur un G4@1,2GHz et 1Go de Ram, alors sur un G4<1GHz et <1Go de Ram, ben je doute.
> A tel point que je n'ai pas testé !
> ...



J'ai un imac G4 800Mhz 750Mo de ram léopard qui tourne au poil et quand je suis passé de tigre a léopard, j'ai trouvé léopard plus rapide. Ce petit G4 va presque aussi vite que mon G5 sous léo.


----------



## Invité (12 Février 2013)

Mon iMac est à 700MHz et 1Go de Ram, le tien 800MHz et 750 (768 je pense) Mo de Ram.
Je pense (faux cul in) que les 100MHz de différence font la différence
Faux cul paske j'ai pas essayé !


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Février 2013)

Merci pour ta contribution . Le site oldapps je l'ai mentionné dans la présentation et effectivement ca sauve des vies !

Pour LEo moi il tourne nickel sur le powerbook G4 (1ghz) et 1GO de ram alors sur un dekstop faut pas y craindre !

@Invité , cette petite coccinelle de Goetlib me fera toujours marrer !


----------

